# Codename for Nintendo's new handheld



## Llama Riot (Mar 5, 2010)

Nobody is sure just what Nintendo's new console will be so it's a little premature to be calling it the DS2.  Dubbing it the DS2 only leads to confusion that could easily be avoided by giving it a random codename.  Post suggestions in this topic and I will post a proper poll once there are enough choices, that is if anyone wants to go along with this.

please avoid using any of these:

DS2
GBA2
GBA3
GB4


----------



## John Lennon (Mar 5, 2010)

until an official project name is announced by nintendo, just call it DS2 and stop being bothered by insignificant crap~


----------



## Banger (Mar 5, 2010)

kaboose said:
			
		

> until an official project name is announced by nintendo, just call it DS2 and stop being bothered by insignificant crap~


That is not what she said.


----------



## ashxu (Mar 5, 2010)

Meh i just call it "New Nintendo Handheld"


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 5, 2010)

DeSktop


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 5, 2010)

I think we do not need to make one up ourselves as Nintendo are sure to give us an amazing one which will only leave us wanting more. 

Remember the videos and name of the Wii before, oh, it was so exciting! I still have those videos from before we knew what it looked like!


----------



## Depravo (Mar 5, 2010)

After the Wii I hoped their next handheld console would be called the 'Puu'.


----------



## gotchapt (Mar 5, 2010)

DSFTW maybe?


----------



## Devin (Mar 5, 2010)

Dsi2?


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 5, 2010)

Nintendo TS


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 5, 2010)

Nintendo Pii would be good:

Then you can say, i own Nintendo's PiiWii

(Just kidding, i really don't care about it)


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nintendowearegettingtooldforthiscrap


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 5, 2010)

This is one of the larger Nintendo handheld communities on the web who's to say we don't have the right to give it a proper codename?  Nintendo is not going to release a codename kicknhorse, and probably not the official name until very close to announcement time.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 5, 2010)

Let's see....
Rumours have it that it'll contain Force Feedback,Tilt control & maybe powered by NVIDIA Tegra Chip
It'll most probably be based on the DSi (with Camera, SD Card slot & Audio playback)

How about:-
DSi 'Tilt' (due to the Motion sensor)
DSi FF (due to 'Force Feedback')
DSigra (combo of *DSi* and the NVIDIA Te*gra* graphic chip that might be used)


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 5, 2010)

DS+


----------



## raulpica (Mar 5, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> This is one of the larger Nintendo handheld communities on the web who's to say we don't have the right to give it a proper codename?  Nintendo is not going to release a codename kicknhorse, and probably not the official name until very close to announcement time.


Actually, Nintendo always released codenames on its own (GBA Micro - Oxygen, DS - Nitro, Wii - Revolution, and the list goes on), so it's not like they're going to listen to us, nor we're gonna influence them.

So let's not add confusion, and let's just wait for the official codename to get leaked.


----------



## prowler (Mar 5, 2010)

DS*istealurmoney*.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 5, 2010)

NP4G

Nintendo Portable 4th Generation


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont need to say it.. Let them decide and save my brainstorm on this one and move on, thats simple.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 5, 2010)

It will most likely not have 2 screens so calling it DS2 or DSixx is extremely counter intuitive.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 5, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Llama Riot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Raulpica, you got there before I did. They do ALWAYS release some sort of codename, and it always seems to entice people more. 

It's the same with the theme park, Alton Towers, they always give codenames for their rides, and then deleive stuff in massive 'top secret' boxes just to add more interest.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 5, 2010)

DS2 is already the defacto codename, people are already using it to describe the project when news is leaked.  If you want to wait for nintendo's official code name to get leaked why not vote for: UNP/H  Unnamed Nintendo portable/handheld?


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 5, 2010)

Not worth it. With DS2 everyone instantly knows what you're talking about. Using a nickname people will have to google the first time they see it is pointless.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 6, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Not worth it. With DS2 everyone instantly knows what you're talking about. Using a nickname people will have to google the first time they see it is pointless.


Agreed. Everyone already uses DS2 as the code name, so there's no need to use a new one.


----------



## House Spider (Mar 6, 2010)

RVL will do me fine.


----------



## RiotShooter (Mar 6, 2010)

dsipwnurass


----------



## Tokiopop (Mar 7, 2010)

The Nintendo SW (shovelware).


----------



## Fluganox (Mar 7, 2010)

Nintendo + Apple = the iDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...god forbid.


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Mar 7, 2010)

What about "Afterburner". Since the DS codename was "Nitro".


----------



## stuffnflufff (Mar 7, 2010)

funny thing is is this post ^ is probably the best guess so far.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 7, 2010)

Project Tetra


----------



## nutella (Mar 7, 2010)

I really see no point. Its going to cause more confusion that its worth. Firstly, Nintendo already has a codename for the new handheld, we just haven't heard it yet. DS2 is very intuitive, as it implies that it is the future generation after the DS. Call it any other name, and it will not catch on. I guarantee it.


----------



## Raika (Mar 7, 2010)

Potassium tetrachloro Manganate (VII)


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 7, 2010)

Nintendo DSiOwnersGotScrewed


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr.Killa said:
			
		

>



That project was completed and then scrapped.


----------



## science (Mar 7, 2010)

The Nintendo I'm Gay


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 7, 2010)

Being gay is extremely popular these days, especially on GBAtemp.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nintendo DS Dread.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 8, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Nintendo DSiOwnersGotScrewed LOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think you got this one right on! xD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh how I worship you MIGHTY DS2


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 8, 2010)

Porobu said:
			
		

> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Wonderful.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fusion.

I had a dream that the new handheld would be called that. Perhaps I'm right.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 13, 2010)

That would go along with my idea that it is only going to have one large touch screen, "fusing" the screens together perse.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 23, 2010)

gotchapt said:
			
		

> DSFTW maybe?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Porobu (Mar 23, 2010)

3DS


----------



## -=Death~Wish=- (Mar 23, 2010)

Its Nintendo Dual Bu** !!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

Porobu said:
			
		

> 3DS


Cheater


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lol at poll being exactly 50/50 right now with 30 votes for each


----------



## Porygon-X (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiz_95 said:
			
		

> Lol at poll being exactly 50/50 right now with 30 votes for each



Not anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, it's called the "Nintendo 3DS"


----------



## yusuo (Mar 23, 2010)

its called the 3ds simple as


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 23, 2010)

No.. Nintendo 3DS is a temporarily code name and it will be reveal at E3 this summer.


----------

